# minidsp revA or rev B



## Jeff L (Jun 24, 2014)

im ordering a minidsp and revA 0.9 or revB 2.o Vrms. I haven't been able to figure out which one im better suited for. my avr is onkyo 717, any help appreciated


----------



## Flak (Nov 15, 2013)

Jeff L said:


> im ordering a minidsp and revA 0.9 or revB 2.o Vrms. I haven't been able to figure out which one im better suited for. my avr is onkyo 717, any help appreciated


Hi Jeff,
from what I read you can't go wrong:

"For the actual version of miniDSP input sensitivity can be set by jumper between 0.9Vrms and 2.0Vrms, thus Rev A and Rev B are identical except initial jumper configuration"

Ciao, Flavio


----------



## Jeff L (Jun 24, 2014)

ok, being that ill be using a mic is a sound meter necessary or is it a might as well have it


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

No, you don’t really need a SPL meter, unless you intend to use it as the measurement mic. You do realize that has nothing to do with the miniDSP device you choose for equalization, right? Just checking...

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Jeff L (Jun 24, 2014)

I have the UMIK-1 coming with the miniDSP, ive been reading up on the REW for weeks now, im only semi confused as opposed to completely. I just wanted to make sure the SPL didn't have another function I was missing to the equation when it gets here. Thanks for checking, Im a noob as im sure you could tell


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

No problem, we’ll be here to help if you need it! 

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Flak (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi Jeff,

I understand that you are going to use your UMIK-1 from miniDSP for a home theater setup... because of that you may find useful the following utility that has been written by Robert Cohen: http://www.computeraudiophile.com/a...-calibration-file-90-degree-file-micdelta.zip

It converts the 0° calibration file into a 90° one so that you can use your mic in a vertical position, these are the simple steps to use it:

- The 0° calibration file of your UMIK-1 should be copied inside the micdelta folder together with the other files

- Press and hold Shift and right click on the micdelta folder to open the command prompt at that location and click on Open Command Window Here

- Enter the following string replacing umik1_serXXXXXX.txt with the name of your calibration file:
micdelta.exe umik1_avg_0.txt umik1_avg_90.txt umik1_serXXXXXX.txt umik1_serXXXXXX_90.txt

- Enter

DONE  (hopefully) 

Ciao, Flavio


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Vertical mic orientation is fine for acoustics measurements and subwoofers, but it’s unreliable for full-range frequency response measurements. See here for more info.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Jeff L (Jun 24, 2014)

Im starting with subwoofer integration first. From what Ive read it shouldn't matter ( mic orientation) for low FQ's, is this correct.

What is the correct procedure REW vs PEQ2.1? Do I run REW than import to file to PEQ or the other way around? Do these both have the same function but work better in unison? Ive been on a reading frenzy and I may be overthinking it. The mic is coming from CSA Id expect to have both by mid next week. Anything I can do in the mean time to better equip myself before it gets here. I have the REW and PEQ on my computer and have gone thru them both. Thanks for all the input

Regards Jeff


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Correct, mic orientation doesn’t matter for low freq measurements.

I don’t know anything about PEQ2.1 and can’t find anything on it. But if it’s an equalizer program, that is not the same thing as REW. REW measures response and recommends filter parameters (or they can be modeled), and that’s it. The actual equalization is performed by other equipment or software.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Jeff L (Jun 24, 2014)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Correct, mic orientation doesn’t matter for low freq measurements.
> 
> I don’t know anything about PEQ2.1 and can’t find anything on it. But if it’s an equalizer program, that is not the same thing as REW. REW measures response and recommends filter parameters (or they can be modeled), and that’s it. The actual equalization is performed by other equipment or software.
> 
> ...


Ok now I got it. The 2.1 is miniDSP program that sets the paremeters to the mini. REW tells you what to input. Thank you for the input, this site truly is the best HT Forum on Al Gores internet.

Regards Jeff


----------

